# Wissota Grinder ?



## dlane (Aug 5, 2015)

Was given this grinder and don't know if it's worth fixing , The good : it runs smooth, shafts are straight 
The bad missing : no tool rests ,  one side guard , both glass guards, one wheel flange, light, spark plates
Think it's worth messing with ?, I could make tool rests , lexan guards , spark plates ,wheel flange
Would you mess with it ? I already have a couple ok grinders and a couple buffing /wire wheel setups.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
thanks for your opinions 
Derrick


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 5, 2015)

If the bearings are good, it looks like a nice heavy grinder.  I would fix it up, would make a nice addition to your shop.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Aug 5, 2015)

look like a very nice grinder I would fix it up.


----------



## f350ca (Aug 5, 2015)

I've had a Wissota grinder for 20+ years. Got it used, the bearings had a rough sound when I got it but were tight and ran true, figured I'd change them some day and I probably will, some day that is. 
Yours has cast wheel guards, mine are stamped steel. I bolted the grinder to a heavy plate and made tables that bolted  to the plate, use it daily for grinding lathe tools.
Would put them on a par with Baldor.
Greg


----------



## macernst (Aug 5, 2015)

i like mine a lot.
i do have a pdf  manual for it. if you need detail pictures, pm me.
ernst


----------



## dlane (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for the replys,  The wheel guards are cast aluminum of some kind , the motor is 1/3hp spindles are 1/2"
It's really not that heavy . I guess I'll do what I can for it and see what happens.
Can't seem to get above PDF link to work


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 5, 2015)

No it isn't worth fixing up. You need to send it to me for prope disposal.      Looks like a nice grinder you scored there. And price. Oh bi the way


----------



## dlane (Aug 5, 2015)

Ernst it looks like the tool rest arms and table are cast also, couldn't seem to pull up the PDF file on this iPad
I'll make tool rest arms from 1/4" 1-1/2 angle, tables from 1/4"plate rotating, guards from lexan
Thanks
Derrick
Edit: the spindles have had vice grips or pipe wrench on them , took light file and stone to them while running. ,  believe a tweker had it before


----------



## CluelessNewB (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a 10" Wissota (marked Sioux).  It looks like a big brother to yours.  It's mostly made of aluminum so it's light weight for a 10".  I replaced the bearings when I got it, rather an easy job.  It works great and is my go-to grinder for heavy work.  (I have 2 smaller Craftsman grinders 7" and 6" working and a Delta badged Baldor 6" in the queue that needs bearings.) Be careful grinders are addictive.


----------



## dlane (Aug 6, 2015)

It's going to be another polishing buffer for brass caseings, might get a new scotch bride wheel ,tired of messing with it. I have others with green wheels  and a 6x48 10" disk sander for HSS . If anyone needs the 6" wheel guards let me know.
Thanks
Derrick


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 9, 2015)

You may have to many ,think you should send it to me , I only have 2 a carbide and a 7" baldor . This would work for a wire wheel model and a deburring . You have the right idea keep it and run her , tools need to be used .


----------



## Fairbanks (Aug 29, 2015)

I have one of these that I bought and used for sharpening lawn mower blades when I was 18, that was 40 years ago!  I recently re-purposed it as a drum sander.  Good little machine!


----------



## dlane (Aug 29, 2015)

Wissota wheel guards are going soon , if anybody needs them let me know
Also  old craftsman companion 4" planer parts 
Free if needed pm me.
Thanks


----------



## C520vet (Dec 13, 2020)

dlane said:


> Was given this grinder and don't know if it's worth fixing , The good : it runs smooth, shafts are straight
> The bad missing : no tool rests ,  one side guard , both glass guards, one wheel flange, light, spark plates
> Think it's worth messing with ?, I could make tool rests , lexan guards , spark plates ,wheel flange
> Would you mess with it ? I already have a couple ok grinders and a couple buffing /wire wheel setups.
> ...


Just picked up a E10 model. How is yours working out for you?


----------

